# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hỗ trợ lấy nhanh Hộ chiếu trong 1-3 ngày

## TuyenLuong

Chuyên Hỗ trợ Lấy nhanh Hộ chiếu phổ thông Cấp mới - Cấp đổi tại Đà Nẵng trong 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày... Đảm bảo uy tín và hiệu quả.

 Ngoài ra còn cung cấp các Dịch vụ : Gia hạn - Cấp mới Visa, duyệt công văn bảo lãnh nhập cảnh, làm Giấy phép lao động cho khách nước ngoài. Làm Visa đi các Nước : Mỹ, Pháp, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, Hồng Kông, Ấn Độ, Macao, Canada ....


 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
_Công Ty DV & VISA DÒNG HÀN_
_ 526 Lê Văn Hiến - TP. Đà Nẵng
0511.6298.743
0975.544.117  Ms : Lương Tuyền
Skype : tuyenluongdtvt     Mail : thanhtuyen88@gmail.com
Web : http://dichvuvisahochieu.net_

----------


## greencanal_20

• Làm ở : 
Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông - Hà Nội

----------


## TuyenLuong

Chuyên Gia hạn - Cấp mới Visa cho khách nước ngoài 
Liên hệ : 0975.544.117 Ms: Tuyền

----------


## greencanal_20

*Chuyên Nhận Gia hạn Visa Cho Khách Việt Nam và Nước Ngoài.*

  Chúng tôi nhận *gia hạn visa* cho người nước ngoài với tất cả các quốc tịch. Nhận*gia hạn visa khẩn*, *visa nhanh* cho người nước ngoài.
  Đối với người nước ngoài đang làm việc tại Việt Nam mà không có *giấy phép lao động*, cần lưu trú tại Việt Nam lâu dài, hay liên với các chuyên gia chúng tôi để được tư vấn tốt nhất với giá hợp lý nhất.
  Hiện tại chúng tôi có thể* gia hạn visa và cấp mới visa* cho tất cả các khánh hàng vì lý do khách quan bị quá hạn thị thực. Cam kết hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho quý khách.
  Chúng tôi cung cấp *dịch vụ gia hạn visa* trên phạm vi toàn quốc. Đối với khách hàng nhập cảnh phía nam từ Đà Nẵng trở vào sẽ gia hạn tại TP Hồ Chí Minh. Đối với khách hàng nhập cảnh phía bắc sẽ gia hạn tại Hà Nội.

* Dịch vụ gia hạn , cấp mới visa cho người nước ngoài cư trú tại Việt Nam*
-          Thủ tục *gia han visa* gồm :  hộ chiếu bản gốc và visa cấp tại sứ quán hoặc sân bay còn hạn
-          Gia hạn 1 tháng 1 lần : 68$
-          Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần : 95$,
-          Gia hạn 3 tháng 1 lần   : 185$
-          Gia hạn 3 tháng nhiều lần : 235$
-          Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần  : 190$
-          Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần : 225$
-          Cấp mới 6 tháng nhiều lần : liên hệ tại văn phòng để được tư vấn tốt nhất
-          Thời gian làm : 7-10 ngày làm việc
Chúng tôi cam kết tư vấn dịch vụ tốt nhất cho khách hàng, đảm bảo thời gian và quyền lợi tốt nhất cho khách hàng
Nếu Quý khách Muốn tư vấn về bất kì dịch vụ nào về* visa* , *hộ chiếu* mời quý khách liên hệ trực tiếp tới văn phòng để được phục vụ tốt nhất.


Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333*
*website : http://vietnamvisaq.com.*
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------


## TuyenLuong

Công Ty Dịch vụ & Visa  Dòng Hàn là đơn vị liên kết với các Đại Sứ Quán tại Việt Nam như Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc , Nga, Pháp, Đài Loan, Hongkong, Australia, Thụy Điển, Ba Lan,...với sự liên kết lâu dài, chúng tôi có một sự uy tín cao với các Đại Sứ Quán.
-         Dịch vụ gia hạn VISA cho du khách nước ngoài sinh sống và làm việc cũng như du lịch tại Việt Nam.
-         Dịch vụ cấp mới, chuyển đổi mục đích Du lịch -  Thương mại...
-         Duyệt công văn công văn cho người nước ngoài không cần bảo lãnh
-         Dịch vụ làm VISA – Hộ Chiếu cho du khách muốn đi du lịch,công tác ở nước ngoài,đi thăm thân nhân hay đi với mục đích thương mại.
-         Dịch vụ tư vấn khách hàng về các thủ tục cần thiết,giấy tờ và khai form yêu cầu của đại sứ quán.
-         Dịch vụ làm nhanh VISA - HỘ CHIẾU cho khách hàng có nhu cầu cần kíp để thuận lợi cho công việc.
-         Dịch vụ nhận và giao VISA - HÔ CHIẾU tận nơi khách hàng yêu cầu trong phạm vi nội thành Đà  Nẵng ( miễn phí ).
-         Dịch vụ chứng minh tài chinh - xác nhận số dư ngân hàng chứng minh nghề nghiệp theo yêu cầu của ĐSQ để xin visa.
-         Tư vấn thủ tục xin Visa các nước: Mỹ, Châu Âu, khối Schen -ghen, Úc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Hồng Kong, Trung Quôc. Dịch vụ làm thẻ Cư trú 2 năm cho khách Nước ngoài không cần giấy tờ (Công ty sẽ bảo lãnh giấy tờ)


Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
_Công Ty DV & VISA DÒNG HÀN_
_526 Lê Văn Hiến - TP. Đà Nẵng_
_0511.6298.743_
_0975.544.117  Ms : Lương Tuyền_
_Skype : tuyenluongdtvt     Mail :_ _thanhtuyen88@gmail.com_
_Web :_ _http://dichvuvisahochieu.net_

----------

